# Bought a 922008



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I just picked this little beauty up! I'm amazed at what nice shape it is for being a 1973! I bought it for only $75, because the engine won't turn over. It has spark and good compression, so I'm sure the carb is plugged up.














































*It's a baby compare to my new Cub Cadet!*


----------



## Ken692 (Feb 15, 2013)

Like it, I have the 922002. Great when it wants to run


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice find, you might be parking the cub in favor of the ariens once its running


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice find!!!! It looks to be in great condition!

It's a baby in relative dimensions but I bet not in relative weight!


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks! I took the carb cover off last night. One of the linkages was not connected, so that may be why it wouldn't fire. The carb looked really clean inside, but I'm going to clean it up and put a rebuild kit in it anyways.
The engine has an oil leak, the lower half is covered in oil/dirt mix. I bought a gasket set for $20, so I'll change them all out.
What's a good source for new belts? I tried a brief search online, but didn't find any.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

classiccat said:


> It's a baby in relative dimensions but I bet not in relative weight!


Very true! I swear it weighs as much as my Cub!


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Congrats on the new blower! Man look at the difference in the augers and gearbox. The old ones were just built to last compared to today.


----------

